# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل من منهج لقراءة الكتب الفكرية ؟!

## شعبة بن الحجاج

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,
تزخر المكتبات التجارية بكم هائل من الكتب الفكرية .. مما يوقع طالب العلم في حيرة بماذا يبدأ ؟ وأين ينتهي ؟؟!!
وأحسبُ أن على طالب العلم أن يكون على دراية بما يطرح فيها وألا يغفل بناءه الفكري - طبعاً بعد التأصيل العقدي - !!
فهل من منهج لقراءة المفيد من هذه الكتب ؟!!
أظن أن هنالك أمَّات في هذه الكتب لا يليق بطالب العلم ألا يطالعها ..

أو على الأقل ..
هل أجد من يذكر لنا أبرز الكتب الفكرية المفيدة والسليمة ؟!!

----------


## شعبة بن الحجاج

> أو على الأقل ..
> هل أجد من يذكر لنا أبرز الكتب الفكرية المفيدة والسليمة ؟!!


؟!!

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما المقصود بالكتب الفكرية التي تريد ؟ في أي مجال ؟ حدد .

----------


## عبد العزيز السهيلي

تضلع أولا بعلوم الأسلام من كتب نقية . ثم افرأ ما شئت . وستجد نفسك تقتصد فيما تقرأ . وستكتشف كم الغث . وستصدم . وتقول : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله . ولا تيأس . فنحن بحاجة لمن يقرأ ويهضم ويأتينا بخلاصة مفيدة على أن ينقي نفسه باستمرار . خشية الزلل .

----------


## أوان الشد

أ.د. ناصرالعمر

الكتب الفكرية إما أن تندرج ضمن الكتب الشرعية أو لا تندرج تحتها، فأما التي تندرج تحتها فتشمل عادة رؤى في قضايا معاصرة أو آراء منهجية أو تحليلات متنوعة، ويكون مبنى ذلك في الغالب الاجتهاد في فهم النصوص الكلية والقواعد العامة، ومن ثم يأتي التعليل أو التحليل أو تأتي الرؤية الواقعية على ضوئها.
فإذا كانت الكتب الفكرية من هذا القبيل أعني الكتب التي تتناول ما يُسمى بالفكر الإسلامي فإنه يمكن تقسيم هذه الكتب من حيث الدعوة إلى مطالعتها إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسة:
1- كتب لا تجوز قراءتها إطلاقاً إلا لكبار العلماء والمتخصصين، وهي كتب أصحاب مناهج الانحراف والأهواء والفتن؛ لأنه لا يميز ما فيها من خير عما اختلط به من الباطل إلا أهل العلم والمختصين، فينقلوا ما فيها من فوائد ويُعرضوا عما فيها من الغثاء.
2- كتب لكتّاب ومؤلفين معروفين من أهل سلامة العقيدة والمنهج فيقرؤها كل أحد ولا سيما من احتاج إلى معرفة ما تعلق الكتاب بموضوعه، مع مراعاة أن كلاً يؤخذ من قوله ويُترك حتى في مثل هذه القضايا.
3- كتب لكتّاب مسلمين لا تخلو من انحرافات خاصة وعامة ويقرؤها من بلغ درجة من الفهم والعلم، وعرف سلامة المنهج وصحة العقيدة، حتى يميّز بين غثها وسمينها، ولا يسمح للمبتدئين بقراءتها حتى لا تؤثر عليهم أخطاؤها؛ لعدم إدراكهم لذلك لقلة بضاعتهم في العلم.
ومن أشكل عليه شيء من ذلك فليرجع لمن هو أعلم منه حتى لا تزل قدم بعد ثبوتها.
أما إذا كانت الكتب الفكرية غير متعلقة بالفكر الإسلامي أو القضايا الشرعية كالكتب التي تحلل الأسباب التي قادت الغربيين مثلاً إلى هذا الطور من التحلل الأخلاقي، أو الكتب التي تتحدث عن شؤون بعض الأمم فأمر قراءتها أيسر، وإن كنت لا أنصح غير المتخصص – والتخصص يختلف باختلاف الكتاب – بمطالعتها فليس فيها كبير فائدة لغير المختص والأولى الاشتغال بما هو أنفع.

----------


## أبو ريان

> هل أجد من يذكر لنا أبرز الكتب الفكرية المفيدة والسليمة ؟!!


كتب الإستاذ سيد قطب و أخيه محمد قطب ... هي من خير الكتب الفكرية و أيضاً كتب الأستاذ أبو يعلى المودودي .

و هناك كتب لا ينصح بها ككتب فتحي يكن و يوسف القرضاوي و غيرهم لأنها تبث الإنهزامية في قلب المسلم ... أما كتب سيد و أخوه محمد و أبو يعلى المودودي فميزتها أنها تبث روح القوة في قلب المسلم و روح العزة بدينه .

طبعاً الأخطاء موجودة فيها لكن سددوا و قاربوا ... 

و نصيحتي لك أجعل لك ورد يومي تقرأ فيه كتاب "في ظلال القرآن" فستشعر بتذوق عجيب لآيات القرآن فسيد رحمه الله عاش فعلاً في ظلال القرآن نحسبه كذلك ...

يقول رحمه الله في مقدمه كتابه الذي بلغة شهرته الآفاق ....

"لقد من الله علي بالحياة في ظلال القرآن فترة من الزمان ذقت فيها من نعمته مالم أذقه قط في حياتي . ذقت فيها النعمة التي ترفع العمر و تباركه و تزكية" ... إلى آخر ما كتبه رحمه الله .

رحم الله سيد و رحم الله من أحب سيد و رحم الله من كف لسانه عن سيد .

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن

كتب محمد محمد حسين رحمه الله من أحسن الكتب الفكرية
وأشهرها ثلاثة :
حصوننا مهددة من داخلها
الإسلام والحضارة الغربية
الاتجاهات الوطنية في الأدب المعاصر

----------


## أم الفضل

جزاكم الله خيرا
الأخ أوان الشد أريد معرفة مصدر كلام أ.د ناصر العمر في المنهج في قراءة الكتب الفكرية بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أوان الشد

مصدر كلام الشيخ / ناصر العمر     هنا  :


http://www.almoslim.net/tarbawi/show...in.cfm?id=3423

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*المرحلة الأولى(وهي لمن تجاوز المرحلة الأولى على الأقل من دراسة العلوم الشرعية خاصة العقيدة)

1- رسالة في الطريق إلى ثقافتنا لأبي فهر محمود محمد شاكر.

2- أباطيل وأسمار لنفس المؤلف.

3-حصوننا مهددة من داخلها.

4- الإسلام والحضارة الغربية.

5- الاتجاهات الوطنية في الأدب المعاصر.

6-واقعنا المعاصر لمحمد قطب على أخطاء فيه .

المرحلة الثانية :

1- نظرات شرعية في فكر منحرف لسليمان الخراشي.

2- أجنحة المكر الثلاثة للميداني.

3-مذاهب فكرية معاصرة لمحمد قطب.

4-ماذا خسر العالم بانحطاط المسلمين .

5-العلمانية لسفر الحوالي.

6-هكذا ظهر جيل صلاح الدين وهكذا عادة القدس لماجد عرسان الكيلاني وهو نفيس جداً..

أرى أن يكتفي الطالب بهذا مع قراءة ما يستجد مماينصح به أهل العلم من هذه الكتب إن وجد...*

----------


## أبو خالد السلمي

أن أعرض عليك طريقة للمطالعة ، لم أعرضها على أحد إلا استحسنها ثم هجرها!
ولكنها هي هي . 

ذاكر ( طالع ) مواضيع وليس كتب . 

أضرب لك مثال : 
قضية ( الاستحلال ) كيف ندرسها ؟
الخطوة الأولى : مشاورة أهل الاطلاع والدراية على المصادر المفيدة في هذا الموضوع . 
الخطوة الثانية : بالتعوان مع أهل الدراية يتم تحديد مصدر عمدة في الموضوع ، ومذاكرته مذاكرة جيدة جدا .. دراسة ، وسأشرح لك كيفية المذاكرة بعد . 
وهو في هذا الموضوع ( دروس الإرجاء للدكتور سيد العربي موجودة بموقع طريق الإسلام ، ودروس الإيمان والكفر للشيخ محمد اسماعيل المقدم وكتاب الشيخ المحمود الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله أحكامه وأحواله ) هذه الجرعة قوية جدا . تجعل كل ما بعدها مكرر

الخطوة الثالثة : الاطلاع على البحوث الفرعية والآراء المطروحة في المقالات والحوارات عن طريق النت أو ارشيف المجلات ( كالبيان مثلا ) وتحصيل هذا الأمر سهل جدا من المواقع الجادة مثل صيد الفوائد . 

طريقة المذاكرة أو الاطلاع . 
تسمع ـ أو تقرأ ـ  وتلخص كل ما تكتب حتى لو كنت تعرفه .. تكتب خطوط عريضة .. .ليس فقط تسمع ، وليس فقط تدون المفيد لك . لماذا؟!
لأن هذا يعطيك قراءة لعقلية المحاضر وينفعك فيما بعد في إعداد محاضرة أو درس أو خاطرة . 
ثم بعد ذلك قم بتلخيص ما كتبت في هيئة سطور ... مفاهيم بسيطة جدا . 

بهذه الطريقة لن ترحل المعلومة من رأسك إلا أن يشاء الله . 


مثال تاني أسهل شوي ... نريد مطالعة موضوع مثل أعمال القلوب . كيف ؟
أولا : نسأل أهل الاطلاع في هذا الباب على المصادر ، وأنا ادلك . 
الشيخ فوزي السعيد له فيها 25 محاضرة ، وشرحها بتفصيل تام ، والشيخ خالد السبت والشيخ سفر الحوالي 
هؤلاء  أخذوا الموضوع من زواياه كلها . وحين تسمع تعلم ، وكل من تكلم بعدهم فمن كلامهم . ولا نقول في غيرهم إلا خيرا. 
ـ ثالثا : تطالع أقوال غيرهم من أرباب المقالات والطروحات البسيطة . 
ـ رابعا تطالع أقوال الشاذين ممن تكلم في أعمال القلوب .. مرجئة وصوفية .. وخاصة الصوفية . وتعرضه على ما عرفت . 
ـ وطريقة المذاكرة كما سبق لا تغيرها ولا تبدلها . 

مثال ثالث أسماء الله وصفاته . وهكذا 


سهلة مش كده؟

هي دي طريقتي في الاطلاع . وارجو ان تكون طريقتك بعد . 

هذه الطريقة لا تعرف فكر ولا يحزنون ، بل تتناول الموضوع من كل زوايه وتعطيك تأصيل للموضوع وعرض للموافق فيه والمخالف . 

.

----------


## احمد الدهشورى

للرفع.

----------


## محمد مبروك

الأستاذ أنور الجندي حباه الله بموهبة عظيمة وقدرة هائلة في عمل تصور شبه كامل لما كتب عن الإسلام في مجال الفكر المعاصر في القرنين الأخيرين
وهو بهذا غربل كل هذه المؤلفات وبيان أوجه الفساد في عدد منها.
فعليك أن تجتهد في التعرف على ملامح منهج أنور الجندي في تناول هذه المؤلفات .
هذا موقع الأستاذ أنور الجندي وفيه عرض لمؤلفاته مع إمكانية التحميل لعدد منها 
http://anwaralgendi.com
التعريف به على ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A3%...86%D8%AF%D9%8A

----------


## خالد المرسى

> أن أعرض عليك طريقة للمطالعة ، لم أعرضها على أحد إلا استحسنها ثم هجرها!
> 
> 
> .


 وماسبب هجره لها بعد استحسانها  :Smile:  
صراحة يا اخوة هذا الموضوع ذو شجون 
وان تُكلم فيه بمايرضى الله فسيسبب فتنة ( أعتقد انها واجب ايقادها باعتبار اختيار أخف الضررين )

----------


## محمد مبروك

من كلمات الأستاذ أنور الجندي:
يجب ألا تستغرقنا التفاصيل والجزئيات وأن نظل دائما قادرين على امتلاك ناصية الأصول العامة والمسائل الرئيسة والمواقف الأساسية وجمع الخطوط الكبرى في تكوين متكامل يجعلنا قادرين على النظرة الكلية الدائمة وذلك هو مفهوم التكامل الذي علمنا الإسلام إياه. 

كان علي أن أواجه الاستشراق الغربي والماركسي والصهيوني وأن أواجه التبشير (التنصير) الذي كان يرسم خططه لاحتواء الأمة الإسلامية من جميع أقطارها وكذلك كان من الضروري الكشف عن زيوف الأسماء التي صنعها التغريب والغزو الثقافي وفي مقدمتها الأسماء المسماة بأسمائنا. 

لقد تبين من خلال الدراسة الموسوعية كم هي خطيرة تلك المؤامرة التي رسمها التغريب والاستشراق والتبشير والغزو الفكري من أجل تزييف مفهوم الإسلام واحتوائه وتفريغه من قيمه في دائرة الفكر البشري للحيلولة بينه وبين العطاء الحقيقي وتبليغ رسالة الله تبارك وتعالى بوصفه الدين العالمي الخاتم. 

أستطيع أن أقول إنني عشت مرحلة نقد المجتمع من 1940 – 1950 ، ثم عشت مرحلة معالجة الواقع 1950 – 1964 ، وفي هذه المرحلة تناولت قضايا الوطنية والقومية ، وهي مرحلة تقبلت فيها بعض المفاهيم المطروحة قبل أن أعرف خفاياها التي اتضحت لي من بعد . ثم بدأت من 1964 مرحلة جديدة لتصحيح المفاهيم بعد سيطرة الشيوعية على بلاد الإسلام ، وفي هذه المرحلة استطعت أن أكشف كثيرا من الحقائق. 

فلنحذر هذا البريق ، ولنحذر من الأسماء اللامعة ، والكلمات الغامضة لنضع هؤلاء الكتاب على مقاييس علم الجرح والتعديل ولا ننظر في آرائهم حتى نتأكد من أن شخصياتهم كانت مثلا عاليا في الخلق والكرامة. 
أنور الجندي

----------


## محمد الجروان

هناك كتاب قمة يلزم كل طالب علم برأي القاصر ان يقرأه و هو كتاب حاضر العالم الاسلامي لجميل المصري طبعة العبيكان
و كتاب موسوعة الاديان و المذاهب الفكرية المعاصرة الي اخرجتها الندوة العالمية للشباب الاسلامي

----------


## عبدالله ابورغد

> هل أجد من يذكر لنا أبرز الكتب الفكرية المفيدة والسليمة ؟!!


من افضل ما يشفي غليك من الكتب الفكرية كتب جمال سلطان

----------


## خالد المرسى

من شوية سمعت الشيخ المقدم يقول أن فى رأيه أنه اول كتاب فى الفكر كتاب الاتجاهات الوطنية ثم كتاب الانحرافات *العقدية* *والعلمية* في *القرنين* الثالث *عشر* والرابع *عشر* الهجريين وآثارهما في حياة الأمة للأستاذ علي بن بخيت الزهراني فى مجلدين

----------


## خالد المرسى

> من افضل ما يشفي غليك من الكتب الفكرية كتب جمال سلطان


بخصوص الاستاذ جمال هو لاشك صاحب فضل الا ان كل الناس محكومون بالمنهج العلمى ولا احد فوق النقد 
انظر الكلام المخطط من المقال التالى ثم أدعو لأخيك خالد دعوة بظهر الغيب أن يهديه 

ظاهرة النقاد الصحويين*كتبه/ عبد المنعم الشحات*
*الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد؛*
*فقد عرف التاريخ الإسلامي الكثير من صور الجهد الجماعي على هيئة مدارس فقهية أو حديثية أو تربوية أو على هيئة جماعات للحسبة، إلا أن الأمر في عصور ما بعد سقوط آخر خلافة إسلامية كان أظهر وأوضح فيما عرف بالجماعات الإسلامية؛ والتي تنوعت رؤيتها في الخروج من المأزق؛ الذي وجدت الأمة فيه نفسها بعد سقوط الخلافة وتعطيل تطبيق الشريعة ليس في القضاء فحسب؛ بل في كثير من نواحي الحياة، وفي حملات الغزو الفكري والعسكري التي تعرض لها العالم الإسلامي وما زال يتعرض لها حتى الآن.*
*وكان للاختلاف بين هذه الاتجاهات أثر سيء ولا شك، وتمت عدة محاولات لوضع أسس للحوار وميثاق للتعامل كان منها كتاب (فقه الخلاف) للشيخ ياسر برهامي.*
*بيد أن الواقع في النهاية يظل هو الواقع من وجود الخلاف؛ والذي ينتمي بعضه إلى نوعية الخلاف السائغ المقبول، وينتمي الكثير منه إلى الخلاف غير السائغ، كما يمكن أن تجد ذلك مفصلا في كتاب (فقه الخلاف) المشار إليه آنفًا.*
*وكنتيجة لذلك ظهرت فكرة تبناها عدد لا بأس به من المهتمين بالشأن الإسلامي، وهو أنهم نأوا بأنفسهم عن الدخول في غمار أي جماعة من الجماعات ليكسبوا ثقة الجميع، وبدءوا المساهمة في العمل الإسلامي بكتابات عن الأزمة التي تعيشها الأمة والمواجهة مع الغرب ومع أذنابه في بلاد المسلمين من علمانيين وغيرهم، وباختصار: كتب هؤلاء في الموضوعات التي تمثل المساحة المشتركة بين الإسلاميين؛ بما في ذلك الاتجاهات شديدة الغلو كالتكفير والتوقف.*
*وحاز بعض هؤلاء المفكرين القبول العام الذي كانوا يرجونه؛ ومن ثمَّ انطلقوا إلى الخطوة التالية وهي قيادة عملية توحيد الجماعات الإسلامية، وحيث إن عملية التوحيد عبر المناظرات كانت قد قُتلت بحثًا ومحاولة، فقد لجأ كثير من هؤلاء المفكرين إلى تبني وجهة نظر في مسائل الخلاف تميل إلى اعتبار كل الأطروحات مقبولة بما في ذلك المواجهة المسلحة -وكان ذلك في فترة التسعينات التي شهدت صعودًا في منحنى العمليات المسلحة-؛ بل وقبل بعضهم أفكار التكفير المعدلة كالقول بعدم العذر بالجهل في مسائل التوحيد وكالتوقف والتبين.*
*وبالجملة فقد اتبع هؤلاء طريقة في تقدير الخلاف السائغ من غيره تعتمد على موازين حركية في المقام الأول، ومن ثمَّ أخذ معظم هؤلاء موقفًا متحفظًا تجاه السلفيين؛ لكونهم من أكثر الناس رفضًا لفكرة الموائمة، ما لم يكن الأمر بالفعل خلافًا سائغًا وفقًا للموازين الشرعية، لا الموازين الحركية.*
*والعجيب أن معظم هؤلاء قد غيَّر موقفه من المواجهة المسلحة، وأدخلها نطاق الخلاف غير السائغ بعد مراجعات الجماعة الإسلامية ومراجعات سيد إمام، موافقين بذلك ما سبق أن انتقدوه على السلفيين، إلا أنهم -وفي ذات الوقت- بدؤوا حملة أخرى ضد السلفيين؛ لكي يقبلوا بالاتجاه العقلاني المسمى بالاتجاه الوسطي، وليس هذا مقام تفصيل ذلك، وإنما المقصود بيان أنه وُجد في وسط الصحوة مفكرون إسلاميون لا ينتمون لجماعة إسلامية، ورغم أن لكل واحد من هؤلاء رؤيته في الإصلاح؛ إلا أنها كلها في الأعم الأغلب تدور حول توحيد الجماعات الإسلامية بصورة أو بأخرى.*
*ومما لا شك فيه أن بُعد هؤلاء عن ممارسة العمل الدعوي واستيعاب صعوباته كان له أكبر الأثر في أن يكون كلامهم نظريًّا؛ لا سيما فيما يتعلق بأوراق العمل التي اقترحوها على فصائل الصحوة الإسلامية. ومن الكتب التي تمثل رؤية هذه المدرسة في مرحلتها الأولى بغض النظر عن انتماء أصحابها: (الثوابت والمتغيرات) للدكتور صلاح الصاوي، و(فقه الحركة) و(فقه الخلاف) لجمال سلطان. وهناك عدد من المنابر التي تمثل رؤية هذه المدرسة في مرحلتها الجديدة منها (مجلة المنار).( قلت خالد أن رئيس تحرير المجلة هو جمال سلطان* 
*وكان بجوار هؤلاء المفكرين الإسلاميين يوجد من يطلق عليهم (باحثون في شئون الجماعات الإسلامية) وهو لقب كان منذ فترة حكرًا على الأكاديميين السياسيين المعنيين بدراسة الحركات الإسلامية دون أن ينتموا إليها واقعًا؛ بل ربما كان من شروطه ألا يكون من المنتمين إلى الحركة الإسلامية كأن يكون علمانيًّا أو على الأقل قوميًّا وكان هؤلاء يقدمون أيضًا أوراق عمل للحركة الإسلامية في صورة نصائح هي في واقع الأمر إملاءات بالقبول بالعلمانية أو القومية على الأقل إذا أرادوا أن يقبلهم المجتمع المدني على المستوى المحلى والنظام العالمي على الصعيد الدولي.*
*ولكن ومع تطور المساحة الإعلامية المتاحة للإسلاميين وجد جيل جديد ممن يمثلون هجينًا من الفريقين المشار إليهما آنفًا حيث إنهم يحملون لقب باحث في شئون الجماعات الإسلامية؛ ولكنهم في ذات الوقت ينتمون إليها انتماءً عامًّا، وحتى من كان له توجه خاص حرص على إخفائه حتى لا ينتقل من خانة باحث في شئون الجماعات الإسلامية إلى خانة أنه أحد كتاب الاتجاه الفلاني أو العلاني.*
*واستعار هؤلاء كثيرًا من أساليب النقاد الأدبين والرياضيين ونحوهم في عالم الإعلام؛ حيث يستر الناقد انتماءه ويدعي حيادًا مزعومًا ثم يوزع مدحه وذمه بالتساوي ظاهريًّا؛ وإن كان هذا لا يمنع القراء من اكتشاف الانتماء الحقيقي للناقد من ثنايا كلامه.*
*وإذا كان كلام فئة المفكرين المستقلين نظريًّا في الأعم الأغلب إلا أنه في النهاية كان يمثل رؤية يمكن أن تقبل منها وتدع؛ بل حتى نصائح الأكاديميين كانت تمثل شروطًا لاندماج الإسلاميين في المجتمع المدني قبلها من قبلها ورفضها من رفضها، وما أحراها بالرفض!*
*ولكن كلام جيل النقاد لا تكاد تجد فيه فائدة تذكر إلا لمز كل العاملين في الساحة الإسلامية، وإلا تكرار ما يأخذه كل فصيل إسلامي على الآخر؛ علمًا بأن كل فريق إسلامي له رؤيته المتكاملة، فإذا أخذ الإخوان على السلفيين السلبية من وجهة نظرهم فإنهم ينخرطون في أعمال محددة يرونها إيجابية، وهي أعمال يرى السلفيون عدم جدوى معظمها، في حين يرون البعض الآخر من خلاف التنوع الذي يؤيد السلفيون فيه الإخوان؛ بل ويشاركونهم فيه وإن لم يكن بنفس الدرجة كأعمال الإغاثة وغيرها.*
*وحينما يأخذ السلفيون على الإخوان عدم الاهتمام الكافي بالتأصيل النظري، بل والقبول بالمساومات على الصعيد العملي فإنهم يقدمون مشروعهم العلمي والدعوي والتربوي.*
*وأما إخواننا النقاد فهم يتناقلون النقد المتبادل بين الاتجاهين، وكأن الإعلام الإسلامي صار صورة من صفحات النقد الأدبي والفني والرياضي في الصحف العامة.*
*ونحن بدورنا نسأل إخواننا النقاد الصحويين المنتمين إلى الصحوة(1):*
*هل لكم رؤية محددة في قضايا العمل الإسلامي؟ فإذا كانت الإجابة: لا.. فتلك هي المصيبة العظمى أن ينصح الناصح وهو لا يدرى الوجهة التي يريد أن يوجه المنصوح إليها.*
*وإنها لكارثة أن يتعامل الإنسان مع قضايا أمته بحياد فلا يرى في ذلك رأيًا. إن الحياد إن ادُّعي من ناقد رياضي ربما تـُصور ذلك منه مع أن معظم الناس لا يصدقون ذلك الحياد المزعوم. وأما أن يُدَّعى من مهتم بأمر أمته فهذا في غاية البعد لا سيما ونحن نتكلم عن أفكار وليس عن عواطف.*
*وإن كانت الإجابة: بنعم.. فنقول لهم: "لم لا تعلنون رؤيتكم واضحة في كل قضية وإن لم يلزم أن تكون كل رؤاكم موافقة لرؤية فصيل إسلامي معين فقط؟ عندما تتناولون موضوعًا وضِّحوا فيه رؤيتكم بأدلتها ثم عرِّجوا على الرؤى الأخرى بمناقشة أدلتهم؛ بدلا من الوصف المحشو باللمز والذي يضر ولا ينفع".*
*والخلاصة:*
*أنه من المتصور وجود كاتب إسلامي له رؤيته الخاصة؛ ولكن من غير المتصور وجود ناقد إسلامي ينقد الجميع دون أن يبين البديل من وجهة نظره؛ مع أن الكتاب الإسلاميين قد لا يكون لكلامهم الأهمية الكبرى؛ لا سيما فيما يتعلق بالحركة والدعوة والتربية إلا إذا خاضوا غمار التجربة العملية.*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*(1)** السؤال غير موجه إلى أحد بعينه، وإن كان أكثر المعنيين به مواقع الانترنت التي تـُعنى بشئون الجماعات الإسلامية، والمواقع الإخبارية المعنية بالشأن الإسلامي.*

----------


## خالد المرسى

> من شوية سمعت الشيخ المقدم يقول أن فى رأيه أنه اول كتاب فى الفكر كتاب الاتجاهات الوطنية ثم كتاب الانحرافات *العقدية* *والعلمية* في *القرنين* الثالث *عشر* والرابع *عشر* الهجريين وآثارهما في حياة الأمة للأستاذ علي بن بخيت الزهراني فى مجلدين


واسمعوا كلام الشيخ المهم جدا جدا وثنائه البالغ عليه هنا فى الدقيقة 49.30 

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...series_id=3735

----------


## خالد المرسى

> من افضل ما يشفي غليك من الكتب الفكرية كتب جمال سلطان


وفعلا الاستاذ جمال مجدد فى مجاله واذا تطلع طالب العلم  الى التنوير فلن يستغنى عن مقالات جمال سلطان وأخوه محمود 
ونهنئ كل المسلمين على وجود هذين الرجلين بيننا فقد أبليل بلاءا حسنا بشنهم حملة ضد عصابة فاروق حسنى والقمنى وأثبتوا تزوير القمنى للدكتوراة 
فلله رهما من أخوين مجددين لما اندرس من معالم التنوير والتجديد والثورة وملاحقة أئمة الكفر والفساد 
الا اننى نبهت على انحراف عندهم فقط من باب كل يُؤخذ من قوله ويترك وان الحق اكبر من الجميع والمنهج فوق الجميع

----------


## أكليل

كلام رائع وجميل ان يجعل المثقف قرآته تحت محك النقد 
ويكون لدية حس ومعرفة بما يختلج في صدرو بعض الكتاب
هداهم الله

----------


## أبو حسن الشمري

*طلبت من الأخ" المفكر" المغمور سعيد بن سعد آل جبران القحطاني منهجا في قراءة الكتب الفكرية " الإسلامية " فأرسل لي هذه الرسالة الفريدة* 
*تنبيه كتبها الأخ عام 1419 تقريبا وهو الآن يعيد صياغتها و ويجدد فيها مع إضافات في منهجية القراءة للمختصين في نقد الفكر الغربي* 
** التربية الفكرية تكسب أهميتها من قيمة الفكر الذي يصل إليه العقل، وأثره على حياة الإنسان، فقيمة الفكر تظهر في حصيلة المعارف والتصورات التي وصل إليها عقل الإنسان بعد جهد بذله في معالجة مشكلة استثارته أو اضطرته، ثم يتبع ذلك انعكاس أثرها على حياة الإنسان في الوجهة*  

*والسلوك[1].* 

*والتربية الفكرية " تمر بمستويات متدرجة، متجهة نحو الكمال والنضج[2]" ولكي يتحقق هذا النوع من التربية لا بد من جهد تربوي ضخم ـ ويمكن أن يرجع إلى الكتب التي ذكرت هذه المستويات ـ والجهود المبذولة تكون " من مربّ يشرف على هذا اللون من التربية ... أو من مجهود ذاتي من الشخص في تربية فكره وتنميته وتوسيع مداركه[3]" ولما كان المقصود هو التركيز على الجهد الذاتي في هذه الكلمة، فلن يُذكر جهود المربين والدعاة والمصلحين وما يطلب منهم إذ ليس الحديث عن التربية بشكلها الواسع، مقصوداً هنا، إنما المقصود هو الكلام عن وسيلة واحدة من وسائل البناء الفكري ألا وهي القراءة بشكلها العام " والقراءة تعد من أعظم وسائل المعرفة، إذ لم تكن هي أعظمها[4]"* 

*والقراءة في الكتب الفكرية بشكل خاص له أثر في بناء التربية الفكرية للفرد المسلم. فمن منطلق هذا الأثر للقراءة في هذا النوع من الكتب حَسُنَ ذكر انطباع خاص في كيفية التعامل مع هذه الكتب.*  

*إذ عدم إدراك ما سوف يذكر قد يعطي تربية فكرية غير سليمة. فإن الكتابات الفكرية التي تطرح في ساحتنا الثقافية، متعددة المنطلقات، ومختلفة الاتجاهات، وكثير من الاتجاهات الفكرية التي تطفح بها كثير من كتب الفكر تخالف الاتجاه الفكري الصحيح الذي ينبثق من التصور الإسلامي الأصيل.* 

*فتناول كتب الفكر والقراءة فيها بغير ضابط، يفقد الشخص في كثير من الأحيان الاتجاه الصحيح " ولا يختلف فقد الاتجاه ـ في كثير من الأحيان ـ عن فقد الوجود [5]" .* 

*وكلمة فكر من الناحية الاصطلاحية من غير إضافة تعني فلسفياً " الفعل الذي تقوم به النفس عند حركتها في المعقولات، أي: النظر والتأمل والتدبر والاستنباط والحكم ، ونحو ذلك [6]" وتعني " كذلك المعقولات نفسها، أي: الموضوعات التي أنتجها العقل البشري [7]".* 

*وسوف يكون التركيز على ما تم إنتاجه في الجانب الفكري في مجال التأليف فقط ، أما الكلام عن قضية إعمال العقل بشكله الواسع فهذا يحتاج إلى جهد آخر، وكذلك الكلام عن الموضوعات التي أنتجها العقل البشري.* 

*وعلى هذا يكون الإنتاج الفكري يختلف من أمة إلى أمة فكل فكر له مقوماته، وخصائصه، وذلك راجع إلى القاعدة التي ينبثق عنها ذلك الفكر، ويمكن تقسيم الإنتاج الفكري إلى قسمين:* 

*القسم الأول: الفكر الإسلامي.* 

*القسم الثاني: الفكر غير الإسلامي.* 

*ولكي يتم البناء الفكري بشكل متكامل قلا بد من إدراك بعض الأسس المنهجية، قبل القراءة في الكتب الفكرية بعامة، لكي يسلم القارئ من " انحراف النظرة[8]" ويصل إلى نتاج علمية متوافقة مع طبيعة تكوينه، ومتلائمة مع رسالته في الحياة[9]".*  

*وهذه الأسس قد لا تربطها وحدة موضوعية ، ولكنها انطباعات ، ولدتها، بعض الدوافع النفسية.* 

*فمن هذه الأسس إدراك أن القاعدة التي ينبثق منها الفكر الإسلامي " تمتاز بتفردها عن بقية القواعد فهي من تشريع العليم الخبير، وتنفرد كذلك باستقرارها وثبوتها، في لا تعرف التغيير أو التبديل، لأن مصادرها ثابتة قطعية كتاب الله تعالى وسنة رسوله ـ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ـ "إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ " [الحجر : 9] وهذان المصدران يلزم طاعتهما ولا يسع أحد الخروج عن هديهما، قال الله تعالى :" إِنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَن يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ" [النور : 51] "لكن هذا الثبات لا يقتضي الجمود والسكن؛ بل ثبوت يقتضي الخلود والملائمة ..[10]"* 

*" فالفكر الإسلامي قائم على الإسلام، أي الكتاب والسنة، فقد استمد وضوحه من ذاك، فكان واضحاً قريباً إلى الفطرة السوية، خلافاً لأفكار أخرى تمتاز بالإبهام، والانغلاق أومنافرة الفطرة الإنسانية أو المثالية التي تتجاوز الطبيعة الإنسانية[11]"*  

*" الأصول العقدية في الإسلام ... هي الأساس الذي يقوم عليه الفكر الإسلامي ويتعدد به مساره في جوانب حركته.* 

*وهذا الأساس العقدي نال به الفكر الإسلامي مقاماً فريداً، لا تحظى به جميع الأفكار الأخرى[12]"*  

*"كما أن العقيدة هي الأساس الذي يقوم عليه الفكر في الإسلام وينطلق منه، فإن الشريعة هي الإطار الحاكم لهذا الفكر، والمحدد لمنهجه، والضابط لحركته ، والمقوم لنتاجه قبولاً ورداً[13]".*  

*" الفكر الإسلامي قائم على اللغة العربية يمتاز بأنه يرتكز على مصطلحات محددة تؤخذ من اللغة العربية[14] ... ولقد وعى قادة الفكر الإسلامي هذه الخاصية وخطورة التفريط فيها فاستدركوا هذا الأمر بتقعيد منهجي تبرر قيمة الانتماء اللغوي للعربية في الفكر الإسلامي[15]" ومن هنا فاللغة " هي أداة للتوصيل ... وأداة لتشكيل الفكر أيضاً ، إنها شكل ومضمون في آن واحد، وهي مع هذا وذاك مرآة حقيقية للفكر والوجدان والتكوين التراثي والتاريخي والرمزي للأمة!![16]".* 

*بعد ذكر هذه الأسس ما هي غاية الفكر في الإسلام؟* 

*"الفكر في الإسلام ليس تائهاً كبعض أنماط الفكر التي لا غاية محددة لها؛ أو لا غاية له سوى الفكر ذاته "الفكر للفكر والعلم للعلم" أو التي تحصر غايته في النفع المادي العاجل فقط، شخصياً أو جماعياً.* 

*إن الفكر الإسلامي وسيلة لتحقيق غاية عظمى هي: العبودية لله سبحانه وتعالى[17]" فعند إدراك هذه الأسس وغيرها مما لم يذكر، يكون الفكر ذا طبيعة إسلامية واعية، ويتحقق الهدف من وراء القراءة في كتب الفكر، ويكون القارئ قد حقق بعض البناء الفكري الناضج، ويكون لديه بعض الاستعداد لإدراك بعض الأفكار المغايرة للفكر الإسلامي الأصيل.* 

*هذا فيما يتعلق بالفكر الإسلامي، أما الفكر غير الإسلامي، فلا بد من التريث في كيفية التعامل معه، إذ القضايا التي يطرحها الفكر الإسلامي ، والفكر الآخر تكون في بعض الأحيان هي نفس القضايا.ولكن تختلف المعالجة اختلافاً جذرياً، لاختلاف المنطلقات، واختلاف المنظومة الفكرية لكل من الفكر الإسلامي، والفكر المضاد له.* 

*فمثلاً ما تعانيه الأمة من تخلف حضاري ... تختلف معالجة هذه القضية من كلا الفكرين في إيجاد الحل للخروج من هذا التخلف، وهذا التردي ، فمثلاً التيار العلماني يرى أن المخرج هو اللحاق بالغرب، بينما الفكر الإسلامي يعالج القضية من منطلق آخر ـ يتفق مع مقرارات العقيدة الإسلامية ـ ألا وهو تصحيح المعتقدات والتصورات. فإن ما أصاب الأمة وما يصيبها من خلف تخلف وتردي ما هو إلا عقوبة إلاهية، على ترك الأمة لدينها بصفته الشمولية، وعلى الخلل العقائدي الذي تحياه الأمة في واقعها لمعاصر.* 

*فاختلاف المعالجة من كلا الفكرين، تختلف اختلافاً جوهرياً، وإن كان كلا الفكرين يشعر بهذا التخلف ويبحث له عن مخرج.* 

*فالاتفاق بين الفكر الإسلامي، والفكر الآخر في طرح قضية من القضايا ليس كافياً، في فهم كتاب فكري بناء على هذا الاتفاق، ولا أن يصبغ بالصبغة الإسلامية إذ تشابه القضايا يوهم بجدوى معالجة الفكر غير الإسلامي لها، وهي في الحقيقة غير ذلك. خاصة ما تحمله الكتب الفكرية غالباً من أسلوبية توهم، بجدوى فكرة من الأفكار، وهي في الحقيقة الأمر غير مجدية.* 

*وعلى هذا لابد من دراسة الفكر غير الإسلامي دراسة نقدية هادفة، من قبل كتّاب إسلاميين يملكون قدرة اجتهادية عالية، مصحوبة بتربية إيمانية وعقائدية صافية، لكي يحسن عرض ونقد كل أصول الأفكار المضادة للفكر الإسلامي، ويكون النقد لهذه لأفكار نقداً موضوعياً عادلاً.* 

*وبهذا يتسنى لشباب الصحوة الإسلامية الإطلاع على الفكر غير الإسلامي بصورته الحقيقية من خلال كتابة الأقلام الإسلامية الواعية.* 

*وهنا لابد من إدراك خطورة قراءة كل كتاب فكرياً لكل شاب، فلا بد من التدرج تدرجاً متزناً في كيفية التعامل مع الكتب الفكرية بعامة، وهنا تبرز أهمية الكتب التي تعرض الفكر الإسلامي الأصيل كما مر في المحاور السابقة، وأهمية الكتب التي تعرض الفكر المنحرف، وتنقده نقداً أميناً وموضوعياَ.* 

*وبعد فهنا إشارات لابد من ذكرها:* 

*· أن القراءة المكثفة في الكتب الفكرية تحتاج من القارئ طاقة إيمانية عالية لكي يجد القارئ لذة وحلاوة ما يقرأ، وكذلك يحتاج إلى حساسية مرهفة لكي يدرك الفكر الأصيل والدخيل.* 

*· ألا ينتج عن القراءة في الكتب الفكرية العزوف عن الكتب الإسلامية الأصيلة مما أنتجته الحضارة الإسلامية في كافة ميادين العلم والمعرفة. فإن الأسلوبية التي تغلب على الكتب الفكرية جذابة وسهلة.* 

*أما الأسلوبية التي تغلب على الكتب العلمية فهي تتسم بالرصانة وقوة السبك ، فإذا بدأ عزوفاً عن كتب العلم على كتب الفكر فهذا هدم للتربية الفكرية، وينم عن سوء البناء الفكري لذلك الشخص.* 

*· أهمية إدراك معاني المصطلحات التي تعج بها كتب الفكر، وذلك من خلال إيجاد معاجم وموسوعات تحل بعض الإشكاليات حول بعض المصطلحات.* 

*· ألا يفهم من خلال قراءة كتب الفكر أن الصراع القائم الآن بين الشرق والغرب أنه صراع فكري لا علاقة له بصراع العقائد، بل الأفكار هي نتيجة عقائد فالصراع الفكري مظهر من مظاهر الصراع العقائدي ولابد.* 





*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------* 


*والآن سيتم سرد بعض الكتب الفكرية مع بعض اللمحات حول بعض المؤلفين وبعض المؤلفات، والله المعين والميسرـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ.* 

*أولاً: الكتب الفكرية التي جُل تركيزها تأصيل الفكر الإسلامي تمثل في عدة مدارس فكرية؛ بل قل لربما أن عدد المدارس الفكرية بعدد المفكرين أنفسهم، فهناك مفكرين تعد كتاباتهم ومقالاتهم مدارس فكرية مستقلة.* 

*وهذا الكلام لا يكون منطبقاً على بعض المفكرين الذين لم يتحرروا تحرراً كافياً من الأفكار المضادة للفكر الإسلامي، وإن عد من المفكرين الإسلاميين، فهذا الوصف لا يعد كافياً، إذ الأسماء لا تغير من حقائق الأشياء شيئاً.* 

*ومن أبرز المفكرين الذين لهم إسهام في تأصيل الفكر الإسلامي الذي تعد كتاباتهم رائدة في هذا المجال:* 

*سيد قطب ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ وأخيه محمد قطب، وإن كان هناك بعض النقد لما كتبه سيد قطب ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ فإن الأخطاء التي وقع فيها هي "أخطاء نشأت بسبب عدم التحرر من خيوط الثقافة التي نشأ في جوها، مع الأوج الذي بلغه في تجرده الصادق لله في طلب الحق، والوقوف عنده، والتخلي عما يخالفه، ... ومع هذا لم يسلم من الوقوع في الخطأ ، كما في عدم اعتداده بخبر الآحاد في العقائد، وبعض الأخطاء الجزئية، فضلاً عن انسياقه في أسلوبه الأدبي إلى استخدام صياغات أصبحت مثار توهم لدى بعض قارئيه لأفكار غير سليمة، رغم وضوحه في مواضع أخرى ، مما يدل على النقص في التعبير لا في التقرير[18]".* 

*ومن أبرز المفكرين الذين لهم كتابات في الفكر الإسلامي المودودي ، والندوي ، ومحمد البهي، ومصطفى السباعي، ويوسف القرضاوي ، ومحمد الغزالي وغيرهم كثير.* 

*"وهذا الإنتاج الثر الغزير يحتاج إلى غربلة وتصحيح إذ أنه نتاج العقل والنظر، وليس وحياً لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه، والفكر لا يقف عند حد معين لا يتعداه، لا يقف عند هذا الحد إلا حين تتعطل العقول، وتضعف المدارك، فيصبح هم القارئ هو التلقي والتسليم دون جدل أو مناقشة[19]"* 

*ولكن ليس هنا مجالاً لأعطى دراسة نقدية مفصلة عن كل كاتب وكتاب فهذا مشروع مستقل.* 

*ولكن سوف يذكر هنا بعض الكتّاب، وبعض كتبهم، التي يُرى أنها متميزة، فمن المفكرين الإسلاميين البارزين:* 

*أـ محمد محمد حسين ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ ومن كتبه:* 

*1) الاتجاهات الوطنية في الأدب المعاصر.* 

*2) الإسلام والحضارة الغربية*  

*3) حصوننا مهددة من الداخل* 

*4) أزمة العصر* 

*5) الروحية الحديثة ـ حقيقتها وما هيتها* 

*وكتاباه : "حصوننا ..." و " الاتجاهات .." من الكتب الأدبية والفكرية والثقافية المهمة جداً التي لابد من الاطلاع عليها لمن أحب أن يعرف الأسرار الثقافية خلف الكواليس وأسباب اتجاهاتها ودوافعها الحقيقية[20]".* 

*انظر ترجمته ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ في:* 

*1ـ إتمام الأعلام " ذيل لكتاب الأعلام لخير الدين الزركلي" ص 266 ت:د/نزار أباظة ومحمد المالح.* 

*2ـ تتمة الأعلام للزركلي (2/134ـ135) ت: محمد خير رمضان يوسف* 

*3ـ ذيل الأعلام (/199)ت: أحمد العلاونة* 




*ب ـ جمال سلطان ـ حفظه الله تعالى ـ ومن كتبه:* 

*1) أدب الردة* 

*2) أزمة الحوار الديني* 

*3) تجديد الصحوة الإسلامية* 

*4) تجديد الفكر الإسلامي* 

*5) ثقافة الضرار* 

*6) جذور الانحراف في الفكر الإسلامي الحديث* 

*7) جهادنا الثقافي ـ موقف وإشارات* 

*8) دفاع عن ثقافتنا* 

*9) الغارة على التراث الإسلامي* 

*10) غزوة من الداخل* 

*11) فقه الحركة ـ الأصول المقدمات* 

*12) فقه الخلاف ـ مدخل إلى وحدة العمل الإسلامي* 

*13) كلمتي للمثقفين* 

*14) مقدمات في سبيل مشروعنا الحضاري* 

*15) أزمة المثقفين في ديار الإسلام* 

*16) الصحوة الإسلامية وآثارها في الفكر والمجتمع* 

*17) الإسلام ومأزق الفكر القومي*  

*" مع إدراك أن قوة الأسلوب في عرض فكرة ما يفوق القوة النقدية المطلوبة في كتب جمال سلطان ـ حفظه الله ـ مع ما فيها من سلامة الفكر وأصالته. " فهذا الذي ذكر لا يُعد مأخذ ينقص من فكر الرجل ـ حفظه الله "* 




*جـ ـ الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن حسن حبنكة الميداني:* 

*له سلسلته المعروفة:" فسلسلة أعداء الإسلام" وهي مكونة إلى الآن من سبعة كتب:* 

*1) مكايد يهودية عبر التاريخ* 

*2) صراع مع الملاحدة حتى العظيم* 

*3) أجنحة المكر الثلاثة وخوافيها/ التبشير ـ الاستشراق ـ الاستعمار. دراسة وتحليل وتوجيه* 

*4) الكيد الأحمر/ دراسة واعية للشيوعية وجذورها وأفكارها*  

*5) غزو في الصميم/ دراسة واعية لغزو الفكري والنفسي والخلقي والسلوكي في مجالات التعليم: المنهجي ـ والتثقيف العام ـ ونظرة عامة للتعليم في العالم مع توجيهات، وتوصيات خاصة وعامة.* 

*6) كواشف زيوف/ في المذاهب الفكرية المعاصرة/ دراسة علمية نقدية تحليلية بمنظار إسلامي لزيوف كبريات الآراء والمذاهب الفكرية لمعاصرة وأئمتها.* 

*7) ظاهرة النفاق وخبائث المنافقين في التاريخ ـ مجلدين.* 

*وله غير هذه السلسلة:* 

*8) التحريف المعاصر في الدين / تسلل في الأنفاق بعد السقوط في الأعماق ـ وهو رد على المهندس الشيوعي "د. محمد شحرور"* 

*وللمؤلف عدة مؤلفات أخرى في مجالات أخرى.* 

*"وهنا لابد من إدراك ما يلي:" فعلى الرغم من سعة الدائرة الفكرية التي يتحرك فيها المؤلف رجوعاً إلى القرآن، وتفاعلاً مع الفكر المعاصر، إلا أنه لم يخرج من دائرة المنهجية الأشعرية في طابعة العام[21]"* 




*د: الكاتب، الصحفي، الباحث، المفكر، محمد جلال كشك ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ فقد " أخرج للمكتبة العربية أكثر من أربعين كتاباً، منها ما أصبح قطباً في الحياة الثقافية والفكرية العربية[22]" فمنها:* 

*1. ألا في الفتنة سقطوا ـ تحليل علمي بالوثائق للفتنة الطائفية* 

*2. جهالات عصر التنوير ـ قراءة في فكر قاسم أمين وعلي عبدالرزاق.* 

*3. الحق المر.* 

*4. خواطر مسلم عن الجهاد، القليات، الأناجيل.* 

*5. الغزو الفكري.* 

*6. قراءة في فكر التبعية ... مع ملحق تعلي على محاضرة صمويل هنتنغنتون عن حرب الحضارات.* 

*7. ودخلت الخيل الأزهر " وهذا الكتاب يمور بالفوائد[23]" والذي كشف فيه أوراق أخطر محاولات التزوير الثقافي والحضاري في كتابة تاريخ مصر الحديثة على يد نفر من العلمانيين والطائفيين المقنعين الذين حاولوا تصوير الغزو الفرنسي البربري لمصر على أنه كان " فتحاً حضارياً" أدخل " التنوير" إلى مصر وأخرجها من ظلمات القرون المظلمة " الإسلامية" فجاء كتاب محمد جلال كشك لغير مسار الضلالة الفكرية ويرشد وجهة الفكر التاريخي من بعد وينجي الأجيال الجديدة بفضل الله من أعظم حركة تضليل ثقافي في التاريخ العربي الحديث[24]"* 

*8. ثورة يوليو ، " وهو من كتاباته الوثائقية الفذة [25]".*  

*9. السعوديون والحل الإسلامي. وهو من كتبه الفذة كذلك وقد أثنى عليه الشيخ سفر الحوالي ...* 

*وهناك كتب آخر له كثيرة منها " سلسلة كتبه عن الغزو الفكري والتي أزعم أنها فريدة تماماً في بابها، لا يشبهها شيء مما كتب بالعربية في موضوعها[26]".* 

*وبعد فإن المفكر محمد جلال كشك ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ " لديه اجتهادات غير مقبولة في إنتاجه الفكري، في قضايا شرعية، وفيها جرأة، لم يقل بها غيره، ولكنها طبائع الفكر البشري[27]". فنحسب هذا الرجل ما قدم للأمة، ولشبابها على الخصوص، من جهود فكرية خلاقة، كان لبعضها الفضل في تحويل مسارات كاملة في الوعي العربي الجديد[28]".* 




*هـ ومن المفكرين الإسلاميين. د. مصطفى حلمي ـ حفظه الله تعالى ـ ومن كتبه ما يلي:* 

*1) الأسرار الخفية وراء إلغاء الخلافة العثمانية. دراسة حول كتاب "النكير على منكري النعمة من الدين والخلافة والأمة" لشيخ الإسلام مصطفى صبري.* 

*2) الإسلام والمذاهب الفلسفية.* 

*3) أضواء على ثقافة المسلم المعاصر.* 

*4) أعمال القلوب بين الصوفية وعلماء أهل السنة.* 

*5) السلفية بين العقيدة الإسلامية والفلسفة الغربية.* 

*6) الصحوة الإسلامية عودة إلى الذات.* 

*7) الفكر الإسلامي في موجهة الغزو الثقافي في العصر الحديث.* 

*8) قواعد المنهج في الفكر الإسلامي.* 

*9) مع المسلمين الأوائل في نظرتهم للحياة والقيم.*  

*10) مناهج البحث في العلوم الإنسانية بين علماء الإسلام وفلاسفة الغرب.* 

*والدكتور مصطفى حلمي كثير التركيز في معالجة القضايا الفكرية على المنهج السلفي الذي يتمثل في الحركات التجديدية السلفية من الإمام أحمد بن حنبل إلى مدرسة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ إلى دعوة محمد بن عبدالوهاب ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ، وهذه قضية منهجية مهمة ..."* 




*و ـ ومن المفكرين الإسلاميين الدكتور أكرم ضياء العمري ـ حفظه الله تعالى ـ ومن كتبه ما يلي:* 

*1) الإسلام والوعي الحضاري.* 

*2) التربية الروحية والاجتماعية في الإسلام.* 

*3) التراث والمعاصرة.* 

*4) الثقافة الإسلامية والقراءة المنهجية.* 

*5) الحياة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية في عصر النبوة.* 

*6) قيم المجتمع الإسلامي من منظور تاريخي، نشر في جزئيين.* 

*7) مناهج البحث وتحقيق التراث.* 

*8) منهج النقد عند المحدثين مقارناً بالمنهج الغربي.* 

*9) موقف الاستشراق من السيرة والسنة النبوية.* 

*وقد تميزت كتاباته " بعمق التحليل ، وسلامة الأسلوب وأصالته[29]"*  




*ز ـ ومن المفكرين الإسلاميين كذلك عمر عبيد حسنة ومن مؤلفاته ما يلي:* 

*1) تأملات في الواقع الإسلامي.* 

*2) حتى لا تكون فتنة.* 

*3) الشاكلة الثقافية/ مساهمة في إعادة البناء.* 

*4) نحو إعادة ترتيب العقل المسلم.* 

*" مع إدراك أن قراءته التحليلية لكتب المفكرين العلمانيين تتسم بالسطحية والضعف وذلك واضح في كلامه عن الدكتور زكي نجيب محمود ... في كتابه "حتى لا تكون فتنة" ص 254 ولكن يمكن أن يستفاد من الفكر الأصيل الموجود في كتبه"* 




*ح ـ ومن المفكرين الذين تميزوا العلامة محمود محمد شاكر ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ فهو يعد " واحداً من مفكري الإسلام في العصر الراهن[30]" ومن كتبه:* 

*1) كتابه الشهير "أباطيل وأسمار[31]"* 

*2) " رسالة في الطريق إلى ثقافتنا" صدرت لأول مرة كمقدمة لكتابه المتنبي ثم نشرت بعد ذلك عدة نشرات منفصلة.* 

*" والأستاذ شاكر يعالج ...القضايا المختلفة مسلطاً عليها المجهر الإسلامي ووصل بعد معالجتها إلى نتائج تنسجم انسجاماً تاماً مع معطيات الفكر الإسلامي.[32]"* 




*ط ـ ومن المفكرين كذلك الدكتور عماد الدين خليل، وله مؤلفات كثر منها:* 

*1) ابن خلدون إسلامياً.* 

*2) الإسلام والوجه الآخر للفكر الغربي "قراءات".* 

*3) أضواء جديدة على لعبة اليمين واليسار.* 

*4) الإمارات الأرتقية في الجزيرة والشام (465 ـ 812 هـ / 1072 ـ 1409م) أضواء جديدة على المقاومة الإسلامية للصليبيين والتتر.* 

*5) حول إعادة كتابة التاريخ الإسلامي.* 

*6) التفسير الإسلامي للتاريخ.* 

*7) تهافت العلمانية.* 

*8) دراسة في السيرة.* 

*9) العقل المسلم والرؤية الحضارية.* 

*10) العلم في مواجهة المادية ـ قراءة في كتاب "حدود العلم لسليفان"* 

*11) فوضى العالم في المسرح الغربي المعاصر.* 

*12) في التاريخ الإسلامي ـ فصول في المنهج والتحليل.* 

*13) في النقد الإسلامي المعاصر.* 

*14) قالوا عن الإسلام.* 

*15) كتابات إسلامية.* 

*16) لعبة اليمين واليسار.* 

*17) مدخل إلى موقف القرآن الكريم من العلم.* 

*18) مدخل إلى نظرية أدب الإسلامي.* 

*19) مؤشرات إسلامية في زمن السرعة.* 

*20) مؤشرات حول الحضارة الإسلامية.* 

*21) مع القرآن في عالمه الرحيب.* 

*22) مقال في العدل الاجتماعي.* 

*23) ملاح الانقلاب الإسلامي في خلافة عمر بن عبد العزيز.* 

*24) التطور التاريخي في فكر سيد قطب.* 

*25) نظرة الغرب إلى حاضر الإسلام ومستقبله.* 

*26) حول إعادة تشكيل العقل المسلم.* 

*27) في إسلامية المعرفة: بحوث ومقترحات.* 

*28) رؤية إسلامية في قضايا معاصرة.* 

*29) نور الدين محمود وتجربته الإسلامية .* 

*30) هجمات مضادة ي التاريخ الإسلامي.* 

*" وهناك نقد لكتابه " في إسلامية المعرفة: بحوث ومقترحات" في كتاب " أسلمة العلوم الإنسانية/ عنوان وهمي لا واقع موضوعي له للشيخ عثمان عبدالقادر الصافي من ص 195 إلى ص 204" وقد أُنتقد في كتابه " التفسير الإسلامي للتاريخ " تركيزه على نصوص القرآن وإغفاله السنة النبوية ..."* 




*ي ـ وكذلك من المفكرين الدكتور السيد أحمد فرج ـ حفظه الله تعالى ـ ومن كتبه:* 

*1) أدب نجيب محفوظ وإشكالية الصراع بين الإسلام والتغريب.* 

*2) جذور العلمانية.* 

*3) المؤامرة على المرأة المسلمة ـ تاريخ ووثائق.* 

*4) اليهودية واليهودية ـ التاريخ والعقيدة والأخلاق.* 




*ك ـ ومن المفكرين كذلك الشيخ عثمان عبدالقادر الصافي ، ومن كتبه:* 

*1) أسلمة العلوم الإنسانية / عنوان وهمي لا واقع موضوعي له .* 

*2) أخطار على المراجع العلمية/ لأئمة السلف.* 




*ل ـ ومنهم كذلك المفكر محمد حامد الناصر ـ حفظه الله تعالى ـ ومن كتبه:* 

*1) المرأة بين الجاهلية والإسلام/ دراسة مقارنة على ضوء الإسلام، وهذا بالاشتراك مع المؤلفة خولة درويش.* 

*2) الحياة الدينية عند العرب بين الجاهلية والإسلام/ دراسة مقارنة، وهذا بالاشتراك مع المؤلفة خولة درويش.* 

*3) الحياة السياسية عند العرب دراسة مقارنة على ضوء الإسلام. تأليف مستقل لمحمد الناصر.* 

*4) أخلاق العرب بين الجاهلية والإسلام/ دراسة مقارنة على ضوء الإسلام. مستقل لمحمد الناصر.* 

*5) " وهذه سلسلة بعنوان :" الجاهلية في الشعر الجاهلي"*  

*ومن كتبه استقلالاً ما يلي:* 

*6) بدع الاعتقاد وأخطارها على المجتمعات المعاصرة ـ الأرجاء ، الغلو في الدين، التطرف، التصوف.* 

*7) الجهاد والتجديد في القرن السادس الهجري، عهد نور الدين وصلاح الدين دراسة مقارنة مع الواقع المعاصر.* 

*8) العصرانيون، بين مزاعم التجديد وميادين التقريب.* 

*ومن مؤلفاته في التربية وهي بالاشتراك مع خولة درويش.* 

*9) تربية الأطفال في رحاب الإسلام ، في البيت والروضة.* 

*10) تربية المراهق في رحاب الإسلام.* 

*11) تربية الموهوب في رحاب الإسلام.* 




*م ـ ومن المفكرين الإسلاميين جمال عبدالهادي ، بالاشتراك مع د. وفاء محمد رفعت و أ: محمد عبدالمنعم و أ:لطفي حسن عوض و أ: علي أحمد لبن، ضمن سلسلتين.* 

*الأولى: نحو تأصيل إسلامي للتاريخ:* 

*1) أخطاء يجب أن تصحح في التاريخ/ منهج كتابة التاريخ الإسلامي لماذا؟ وكيف؟ د: جمال عبد الهادي ، و د. وفاء محمد رفعت.* 

*2) أخطاء يجب أن تصحح في التاريخ/ تاريخ الأمة المسلمة الواحدة منذ أقدم عصورها وحتى القرن السابع قبل الهجرة في مصر والعراق. د: جمال عبد الهادي ، و د. وفاء محمد رفعت.* 

*3) أخطاء يجب أن تصحح في التاريخ/ الإسلام دين الله في الأرض والسماء. د: جمال عبد الهادي ، و د. وفاء محمد رفعت.* 

*4) أخطاء يجب أن تصحح في التاريخ/ جزيرة العرب "جـ1" سيرة هود وصالح وشعيب وسلمان عليهم السلام ... د: جمال عبد الهادي ، و د. وفاء محمد رفعت.* 

*5) أخطاء يجب أن تصحح في التاريخ/ جزيرة العرب "جـ2" سيرة إبراهيم وإسماعيل وهاجر عليهم السلام ... د: جمال عبد الهادي ، و د. وفاء محمد رفعت.* 

*6) أخطاء يجب أن تصحح في التاريخ/استخلاف أبو بكر الصديق د: جمال عبد الهادي ، و د. وفاء محمد رفعت.* 

*7) أخطاء يجب أن تصحح في التاريخ/ إفريقيا التي يراد لها أن تموت جوعاً. د: جمال عبد الهادي ، و د. وفاء محمد رفعت.* 

*8) أخطاء يجب أن تصحح في التاريخ/ جزيرة العرب "جـ1" سيرة هود وصالح وشعيب وسلمان عليهم السلام ... د: جمال عبد الهادي ، و د. وفاء محمد رفعت.* 

*9) أخطاء يجب أن تصحح في التاريخ/مصر بين الخلافة العثمانية والاحتلال الإنجليزي د: جمال عبد الهادي ، و د. وفاء محمد رفعت و أ: علي أحمد لبن.* 

*10) أخطاء يجب أن تصحح في التاريخ/الطريق إلى بيت المقدس " القضية الفلسطينية". ثلاثة أجزاء / د. جمال و د.وفاء.* 

*السلسة الثانية: الغزو الفكري في المناهج الدراسية:* 

*1) أين ضمير الأمة؟ أين نقابة المعلمين؟ المؤامرة على الإسلام فيما كتبه د. طه حسين (1) رواية الشيخان المقررة على طلاب الثانوية العامة. د.جمال وَ د.وفاء وَ أ. علي أحمد لبن.* 

*2) أين ضمير الأمة؟ أين نقابة المعلمين؟ المؤامرة على الإسلام فيما كتبه د. طه حسين (2) الشعر الجاهلي وغيره. د.جمال وَ د.وفاء وَ أ. علي أحمد لبن.* 

*3) أين ضمير الأمة؟ أين نقابة المعلمين؟ المؤامرة على التعليم والعلم. أ. حسن جود وَ أ.محمد خفاجه و أ. أحمد العدل وأ. صلاح الدين محمد و أ. محمد يوسف صبيح و أ. عبدالفتاح غالي.* 

*4) أين ضمير الأمة؟ أين نقابة المعلمين؟ السيد البدوي ـ دراسة نقدية. د. عبدالله صابر.* 

*5) أين ضمير الأمة؟ أين نقابة المعلمين؟ المؤامرة على الإسلام فيما كتبه د. طه حسين (1) رواية الشيخان المقررة على طلاب الثانوية العامة. د.جمال وَ د.وفاء وَ أ. علي أحمد لبن.* 

*6) أين ضمير الأمة؟ أين نقابة المعلمين؟ المؤامرة على الأزهر ومعلميه . أ. علي أحمد لبن.* 

*7) أين ضمير الأمة؟ أين نقابة المعلمين؟ تطوير أم تضليل ـ في مناهج اللغة العربية . د.جمال و أ.محمد طبل و أ.محمد بدوي و أ. كامل حمدي و أ. أحمد محفوظ.* 

*8) أين ضمير الأمة؟ أين نقابة المعلمين؟ المؤامرة على الأخلاق في كتب اللغات الأجنبية. أ.عبد المنعم أبو الخير و أ. عبدالوهاب سالم و أ. عادل المرزوقي و أ. إسلام هاشم.* 

*9) أين ضمير الأمة؟ أين نقابة المعلمين؟ تطوير أم تضليل ـ في التاريخ الإسلامي (1)، (2) د.جمال وَ د.وفاء وَ أ. محمد عبد المنعم وأ. لطفي حسن عوض.* 

*10) أين ضمير الأمة؟ أين نقابة المعلمين؟ تطوير أم تضليل ـ في التاريخ الإسلامي (1)، (2) د.جمال وَ د.وفاء وَ أ. محمد عبد المنعم وأ. لطفي حسن عوض.* 

*11) أين ضمير الأمة؟ أين نقابة المعلمين؟ تطوير أم تضليل ـ في العلوم الإنسانية (2) في العقيدة "الفلسفة" دراسة نقدية لما كتبه د. زكي نجيب محمود والإشادة بعودته إلى الفكر الإسلامي. د. جمال عبد الهادي و أ. علي أحمد لبن .* 

*12) أين ضمير الأمة؟ أين نقابة المعلمين؟ تطوير أم تضليل ـ في العلوم الإنسانية (3) في العقيدة "الفلسفة والمنطق" دراسة نقدية لما كتبه د. التفتازاني وغيره واقتراح منهج بديل. د. جمال عبد الهادي و أ. علي أحمد لبن .* 

*13) أين ضمير الأمة؟ أين نقابة المعلمين؟ دعوة لإنقاذ التعليم، نماذج من الغزو الفكري في مجال التعليم. د. جمال عبد الهادي وَ أ. محمد بدوي وَ أ. محمد عبد المنعم و أ. أمين سعد و أ. علي أحمد لبن .* 

*14) أين ضمير الأمة؟ أين نقابة المعلمين؟ موجات الكيد اليهودي، الوجه الأولى تحت ستار التشيع وحب آل البيت (1) الكيد لعثماني بن عثمان. د. جمال عبد الهادي وَ د. وفاء محمد وَ أ. محمد عبد المنعم و أ. لطفي حسن عوض و أ. علي أحمد لبن .* 

*15) الغزو الفكري في المناهج الدراسية / أولاً: في العقيدة / في الرد على ذكي نجيب محمود / ت / أ: علي لبن.* 

*16) دعوة لإنقاذ التعليم ... التاريخ بين الحقيقة والتضليل (1) من آدم إلى بعثة محمد ـ عليهما الصلاة والسلام. د. جمال عبد الهادي وَ د. وفاء محمد و أ. علي أحمد لبن .* 

*17) دعوة لإنقاذ التعليم ... "الحل الإسلامي" التاريخ بين الحقيقة والتضليل ـ الداء والدواء. د. جمال عبد الهادي وَ د. وفاء محمد و أ. علي أحمد لبن .* 

*18) دعوة لإنقاذ التعليم / التطوير بين الحقيقة والتضليل (1) ـ الداء والدواء. د. جمال عبد الهادي وَ د. وفاء محمد و أ. علي أحمد لبن .* 




*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------* 


*وهناك كتب فكرية متميزة وإن كانت مجموعة منها ذات طابع أكاديمي تخصيصي على شكل رسائل ماجستير ورسائل دكتوراه ومنها ما يلي:* 

*1) منهج المدرسة العقلية الحديثة في التفسير. د. فهد الرومي ـ رسالة دكتوراه.* 

*2) موقف المدرسة العقلية من السنة النبوية. أ: الأمين الصادق ـ رسالة ماجستير.* 

*3) موقف المدرسة العقلية الحديثة من الحديث النبوي الشريف ـ دراسة تطبيقية على تفسير المنار . أ: شفيق بن عبد بن عبدالله شقير ـ رسالة متممة مقدمة لنيل درجة الماجستير.* 

*4) المعرفة في الإسلام ـ مصادرها ومجالاتها . د. عبدالله بن محمد القرني.رسالة دكتوراة ـ وهي دراسة فكرية رائدة.* 

*5) مفهوم تجديد الدين ـ أ: بسطامي محمد سعيد ـ رسالة ماجستير.* 

*6) موقف العقل والعلم والعالم من رب العالمين وعباده المرسلين. لشيخ الإسلام مصطفى صبري.* 

*7) مختصر الكتاب السابق ـ القول الفصل بين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب والذين لا يؤمنون. لشيخ الإسلام مصطفى صبري.* 

*مع إدراك أن المؤلف رحمه الله تعالى ماتيريدي العقيدة ويرى عقيدة الجبر.* 

*8) محمد عمارة في ميزان أهل السنة والجماعة . أ. سليمان بن صالح الخراشي. وهي دراسة نقدية مأصله.* 

*9) الإسلام بين الشرق والغرب. أ: علي عزت بيجوفيتش ـ رئيس البوسنة والهرسك ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ وهذا الكتاب واحد من أعظم الكتب الفكرية في هذا القرن، حيث تصدى هذا المفكر الشجاع لنقد النظرية المعرفية، بما تشتمل عليه من عقائد وأخلاق وعلوم،وفنون في مجمل الثقافات الإنسانية، وخلص إلى أن الإسلام هو الكفيل بإخراج الإنسان من أزمته الروحية والأخلاقية التي تعصف بكيانه وتدمره، فاقرأه ، وتدبره فإنه مفيد، ولا تعرض عنه بسبب بعض الأخطاء التي ربما يعذر فيها من يعيش في مثل ظروف أهل " البوسنة"* 

*وهذا الكلام من كلام الشيخ: شعيب الأرنؤوط والشيخ عمر القيام في تحقيقهما على كتاب ابن مفلح ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ " الآداب الشرعية" (1/9) هامش رقم (2ـ3).* 

*وبعد، فهناك كتب كثيرة لم تذكر في مجال الكتب الفكرية الإسلامية، وما تم ذكره هنا من كتب الفكر فلا تُعطى التزكية المطلقة، ولكنها حسب تصور كاتب هذه تحمل أفكاراً إسلامية أصيلة. نسأل الله النفع والتوفيق.* 




*والكتب التي تم الرجوع إليها في كتابة المقدمة قبل سرد كتب الفكر هي:* 

*1ـ ثقافة الطفل المسلم ـ مفهومها ـ وأسس بنائها. إعداد: إحمد بن عبدالعزيز الحليبي.في هذا الكتاب "الفصل الثاني" عن "البناء الفكري" وذلك من ص 253 ـ ص 293.* 

*2ـ مسؤولية الأب المسلم في تربية الولد في مرحلة الطفولة. إعداد: عدنان حسن صالح با حارث. في هذا الكتاب " الفصل الثالث" عن " مسؤولية الأب في التربية الفكرية" وذلك من ص 303ـ ص 357.* 

*3ـ الفكر التربوي عند ابن القيم. تأليف د. حسن بن علي بن حسن الحجاجي. وفي هذا الكتاب "الفصل الثالث" عن "التربية الفكرية" وذلك من ص 251 ـ ص 275.*
*4ـ حقيقة الفكر الإسلامي ـ دراسة تأصيلية لمفهوم الفكر الإسلامي ومقوماته وخصائصه. د: عبدالرحمن زيد الزنيدي.*
*5ـ فصول في التفكير الموضوعي. د: عبدالكريم بكار. والله أعلم وصلى الله على نبينا محمد.* 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*[1] ثقافة الطفل المسلم (261)*
*[2] نفس المصدر السابق (279)*
*[3] الفكر التربوي عند ابن القيم (253)*
*[4] مسؤولية الأب المسلم في تربية الولد (345)*
*[5] فصول في التفكير الموضوعي*
*[6]،7 حقيقة الفكر الإسلامي (10)*
*[8] ، 9 ثقافة الطفل المسلم (117)، (272)*
*[10] ثقافة الطفل المسلم (121)*
*[11] حقيقة الفكر الإسلامي*
*[12] حقيقة الفكر الإسلامي (46)*
*[13] حقيقة الفكر الإسلامي (67)*
*[14] حقيقة الفكر الإسلامي (128)*
*[15] حقيقة الفكر الإسلامي (132)*
*[16] فصول في التفكير الموضوعي*
*[17] حقيقة الفكر الإسلامي (126، 127)*
*[18] مناهج البحث في العقيدة الإسلامية في العصر الحاضر (183) نقلاً من كتاب: في ظلال القرآن في الميزان (29)*
*[19] في حوار هادئ مع محمد الغزالي (5)*
*[20] من كلام: محمد خير رمضان يوسف، عند كلامه عن مؤلفاته. انظر: تتمة الأعلام (2/15)*
*[21] مناهج البحث في العقيدة الإسلامية في العصر الحاضر ()*
*[22] كلمتي للمثقفين ـ جمال سلطان (96)*
*[23] انظر: ذيل الأعلام ـ لأحمد العلاونة (172)*
*[24] كلمتي للمثقفين ـ جمال سلطان (96) وهذا الكلام نقله محمد خير رمضان من غير أن يشير . انظر: تتمة الأعلام للزركلي (2/59)!!*
*[25] كلمتي للمثقفين ـ جمال سلطان (96)*
*[26] من كلام جمال سلطان (96) من كلمتي للمثقفين.*
*[27] انظر: تتمة الأعلام. محمد خير رمضان (2/59) وهذا الكلام في أساسه لجمال سلطان !!*
*[28] كلمتي للمثقفين. جمال سلطان (97)*
*[29] جائزة الملك فيصل العالمية ودلالتها الحضارية (/100)*
*[30] دراسات عربية وإسلامية (/432) بحثاً عن العلامة محمود شاكر بعنوان "محمود محمد شاكر، مفكراً مسلماً" إعداد الدكتور محمد حسن عواد.*
*[31] ذكر كتابه بهذا الوصف في جائزة الملك فيصل العالمية ودلالتها الحضارية (/110)*
*[32] دراسات عربية وإسلامية (/*

----------


## خالد المرسى

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولى عودة لقراءة تلك الرسالة القيمة

----------


## أكليل

الموضوع ممتاز جداً حداً
فجزاكم الله خير نحن بحاجة الى توعية في زمن اختلطت فيه الرؤى
وتعددت فيه الطروحات فيجب إستجلاء الحقيقة وبعث ركام هذه الكتب 
وفي نظري انهذا زمانها في هذا الوقت بالذات .
ولكي لانبني معرفتنا على جدار مهزوز .
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم

----------


## باحث حق

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
رائع هو طرحكم أ/ سعيد القحطاني
أتيتم بروائع الكتب الفكرية
ثم أتيتم بالأروع وهو موجز من منهج المؤلفين
أود التواصل مع أ/ سعيد القحطاني عن طريق البريد الالكتروني حول منهج بعض هؤلاء المؤلفين المعاصرين للضرورة اذا سمحتم

----------


## أمة القادر

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع و المشاركات القيّمة.

----------


## محمد بن علي بن مصطفى

بارك الله بكم يا ابا الحسن الشمري وجزاكم الله خيرا والشيخ سعيد القحطاني

----------


## خالد القط

كتاب منّ الله تعالى علينا بالانتهاء منه , وهو دراسة أكاديمية لطلاب العلم - بجامعة طيبة - عن أهم الأحزاب والتيارات والمذاهب المعاصرة مثل : 
( حزب القومية العربية - حزب التحرير - .......) 
ومذاهب ال ( العلمانية - الوجودية - الليبرالية المعاصرة - الماسونية اليهودية - الشيوعية الماركسية الإلحادية -........ ) 
وتيارات ال ( الاستشراق - التنصير - العولمة .........) وفق منهج علمي قائم على عدة محاور : 
1- التعريف بالمذهب 
2- نشاة المذهب 
3- أهم شخصيات المذهب 
4- معتقدات المذهب 
5- موقف علماء الإسلام من معتقدات المذهب 
6- الجذور الفكرية للمذهب 
7- انتشار ومواقع نفوذ المذهب 
8- أهم مؤلفات أصحاب هذا المذهب 

والله الموفق إلى ما فيه الخير  
عنوان الكتاب ( دراسات في الأحزاب والتيارات والمذاهب المعاصرة )

----------

